# Mosquito



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

any update on crappie at mosquito. Was thinking of going today


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Caught over seventy just to put twenty in the box today. One of my favorite spawning spots is still bare of fish this year. Found them in a totally different area today.lots of six inch fish tho.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

North or south


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Side of causeway and how deep r they this time of year. I’m out here now and don’t really crappie fish p


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

matt27wildkid said:


> Side of causeway and how deep r they this time of year. I’m out here now and don’t really crappie fish p


either side,use a slipbobber and try different depths,start at 1'and move down a foot or two everytime all the way to 8'or 10' or until float is laying on side ,which means your on the bottom,but might catch perch right on the bottom.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have caught the smallest crappie I have in a long time out of mosquito more shorts then keepers most days


----------



## SaltN4Dollars (May 6, 2014)

I was on the south side yesterday afternoon for a few hours. Put 10 in the box. Really had to work for them


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I and my brother were out yesterday also. Fished the north end for a while then headed to the stumpfield. We caught at least seventy crappies to get twenty keepers. Glad we weren’t using minnows. Baby shads put them in the boat.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Andrew24 said:


> I have caught the smallest crappie I have in a long time out of mosquito more shorts then keepers most days


I’ve also noticed more 6-8” crappie than I’ve ever seen at mosquito. I was out by myself a week ago and caught over 60 crappie that were under 9” and the keeper’s that I did catch were typical mosquito crappies 10-14”. Anyone have any theories what’s going on? A good hatch 2 years ago ? Crappies are starting to get stunted ? Maybe it has to do with lakeshore bait and tackle commercial netting the Minnows in mosquito for the past 2 years


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Same story for us Wed & Thur ....lots of shorts in the mix, caught probably 150 or more to keep 70 ...slow running the stump flats (7'-12') on north end...most on minnows, some on plastics.
Most of the keepers were females still full of eggs !! So the spawn is not over yet.
You guys have a beautiful lake there !!! Just wish there were more places to stay there !!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Just got back from the north side causeway and no luck. Didn't see anyone else catching anything.....Rich


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Was not aware that they do commercial netting on minnows if this is true that is very interesting


----------



## SaltN4Dollars (May 6, 2014)

Was back out today also. Caught a few. Really had to grind them out. Had a hard time with the front that was blowing through


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The crappies are just going threw that cycle lots of smalls with good ones! The keepers have gone home with people now their kids are starting to grow! Saw it like 7 plus years ago! Give it 2 years !


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kprice said:


> I’ve also noticed more 6-8” crappie than I’ve ever seen at mosquito. I was out by myself a week ago and caught over 60 crappie that were under 9” and the keeper’s that I did catch were typical mosquito crappies 10-14”. Anyone have any theories what’s going on? A good hatch 2 years ago ? Crappies are starting to get stunted ? Maybe it has to do with lakeshore bait and tackle commercial netting the Minnows in mosquito for the past 2 years


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> There is no commercial netting for minnows going on at mosquito. Is this a joke?


This is not a joke. Go to the causeway in early September and you’ll see their pontoon and lights south of the causeway. It’ll look like a runway


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew24 said:


> I have caught the smallest crappie I have in a long time out of mosquito more shorts then keepers most days


Most of the places(different lakes) I've tried seem to have small-ish crappie this year. I've always read and heard they "cycle every Three Years" in terms of size! That means next year, or the year after, they will be at "Max" in terms of size! Thinking the larger, deeper, slower to warm, lakes will still give up nice "spawners" yet this season. Surely hope so!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kprice said:


> I’ve also noticed more 6-8” crappie than I’ve ever seen at mosquito. I was out by myself a week ago and caught over 60 crappie that were under 9” and the keeper’s that I did catch were typical mosquito crappies 10-14”. Anyone have any theories what’s going on? A good hatch 2 years ago ? Crappies are starting to get stunted ? Maybe it has to do with lakeshore bait and tackle commercial netting the Minnows in mosquito for the past 2 years


See my post above.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kprice said:


> This is not a joke. Go to the causeway in early September and you’ll see their pontoon and lights south of the causeway. It’ll look like runway


Could this possibly be a "Bow Fishing" rig? My son sees this on a lot of different lakes while night fishing! Moggie and Wingfoot also,where "stocked amurs"(for weed control) are ILLEGALLY being targeted!! Stiff fines if caught-just throwing that out there!(Not BS. This is a direct statement to me from the top ranking biologist at Div 3 HQ)!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Fished Portage lakes Wens. and couldn't get 1 keeper. Hit all my good spots and the same 8 inch size.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kprice said:


> This is not a joke. Go to the causeway in early September and you’ll see their pontoon and lights south of the causeway. It’ll look like runway


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Ya unfortunately you are wrong there bud. Fathead minnows are not even in lakes around here. Lake shiners are in mosquito lake and that is not what they sell. I actually know their bait supplier personally so I know where it comes from.


Would you like to make a bet lol ? The pontoon boat says lakeshore bait and tackle on it. It’s the same pontoon boat that you’ll see docked at lakeshore in the summer. It’s at mosquito every night depending on weather in late summer/early fall. I’ve called ODNR on the issue and they’re aware of it, but nothing they can do as its technically legal. Maybe if enough people complain something can get done as there’s no way an inland lake can not be effected by taking thousands of bait fish out a night.


----------



## gobieX (May 20, 2017)

Andrew24 said:


> Was not aware that they do commercial netting on minnows if this is true that is very interesting


its true.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Very mysterious! An info wars conspiracy? maybe. --Tim


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

And why exactly can't odnr do anything?
This is all I can find, copied from Ohio fishing regulations....


*Bait*
It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish, or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other baitfish. A bait dealer’s permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained at wildohio.gov.

It is unlawful to release any baitfish or minnow into waters of the state from which it did not originate.

So does this mean no regulations on where they can harvest from??
I'm curious about this.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

kprice said:


> This is not a joke. Go to the causeway in early September and you’ll see their pontoon and lights south of the causeway. It’ll look like a runway


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

why is this centered around september , if it is true at all? does this mean they get fatheads for the entire year? i have seen the bait truck there in the past, but not since ownership has changed?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Here I thought the size limit and bag limit was gonna make for a trophy and reliable fishery.....


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

First off this thread is fishing at Mosquito please get back on topic. Second if it is legal what is there to complain about? Some people are only happy if they are complaining. If they are getting minnows legally they are making many fisherman happy when the perch can be found on Lake Erie.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

ducknut141 said:


> First off this thread is fishing at Mosquito please get back on topic. Second if it is legal what is there to complain about? Some people are only happy if they are complaining. If they are getting minnows legally they are making many fisherman happy when the perch can be found on Lake Erie.


Yeah destroying a fishery like mosquito lake is no big deal as long as the perch fishermen going out of Ashtabula have minnows. The DNR agent for northeast Ohio admitted that it shouldn’t be legal and gave me his superiors phone number claiming he was the guy that could stop this. Taking a lower trophic level specie out of any ecosystem is going to have a huge effect on the predator species. There’s no way mosquito can handle a commercial harvesting of minnows like Lake Erie could. I understand why they’re doing it. Mosquito has or had a good population of Lake shiners and mosquito is a much more controlled environment compared to Lake Erie. Just remember commercial netting for perch in eastern and central basins of Lake Erie was legal and we see how well that worked out for us


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Back to the crappie? If 50-100 people take 30 fish 3-4 times a week...how long do ya think it'll take to deplete the legal size crappie?


----------



## crack (Mar 30, 2016)

Caught a couple dozen on Sat. on south end of Mos., most were 10-11 and only a couple 12's. Didn't throw too many under that back so size seemed close to normal for me. only took 15 home to eat.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

crack said:


> Caught a couple dozen on Sat. on south end of Mos., most were 10-11 and only a couple 12's. Didn't throw too many under that back so size seemed close to normal for me. only took 15 home to eat.


were any females with eggs still? thanks


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

If I remember, three years back is when the weeds growth was very heavy on mosquito. Maybe this is the reason a lot of those crappie survived. There is a lot more small perch and bluegill too.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

TCLARK you got it right, I don,t no how its held on this long.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

TClark said:


> Back to the crappie? If 50-100 people take 30 fish 3-4 times a week...how long do ya think it'll take to deplete the legal size crappie?


Guess we'll have to close them during the spawn...... lol not.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to change the subject, but kprice are you saying that Mosquito has or had a population of emerald shiners?


----------



## Nforcer73 (May 23, 2018)

Trying Mosquito in the morning after work (Wednesday) the north end, been hearing & seeing all sorts of small crappie coming from the lake this year. The last two years the crappie on average have been smaller.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just to weigh in on the commercial minnow netting..... they most definitely do I fish the lake atleast 2 times during the week after getting off work at 11pm. I actually ran into them last year at the 305 boat launch catfishing.I had pictures but got a new phone and lost them.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Caught over 20 today, all small ones though..8 to 10 inches only, minnow and bobber, about 2 feet down, lots of dink perch too, almost annoying, they were biting immediately, 6 to 8 inches on them, then the storm came


----------



## crack (Mar 30, 2016)

Slip: yes they had eggs & came out of 14'-16'


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Fished off the SW side of the causeway 8AM to 10:30AM today. 10 or so small crappie several small perch and maybe a dozen bluegill. Only 3 or 4 of the gills would have kept if I wanted them bad enough. one big gill 9". Bobber and minnow 2' down. After a couple of strange hits I went to a garden worm and found the bluegills.
EB


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

Last summer I was consistently catching crappie at a rate of roughly 100 a day, almost all in the six to eight inch range, but only a few keepers per session. I began fishing there in late June when the walleye bite slowed down on Lake Erie. I didn’t fish the stump bed area because I was launching by the causeway with an electric motor and didn’t want to risk running out of power on the main lake. I am still just learning the lake, but I think it will be a great lake once I learn more of its fishing and launching options.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I fished Wednesday and Friday. Wednesday we fished the north end for awhile the we moved to the stumps. Friday we fished the south end. We caught 60-70 crappies total for the 2 days but only ended up with 20 keepers, 10 each day. We released probably a dozen or so that were 9" to 9-1/2". Everything that we kept was at least 10". My brother kept a catfish that he caught Wednesday too. Most fish were caught in 10-12 fow. Bobby Garland glitter critter and sunrise worked best for me and my brother was getting them on minnows.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

meats52 said:


> My brother and I fished Wednesday and Friday. Wednesday we fished the north end for awhile the we moved to the stumps. Friday we fished the south end. We caught 60-70 crappies total for the 2 days but only ended up with 20 keepers, 10 each day. We released probably a dozen or so that were 9" to 9-1/2". Everything that we kept was at least 10". My brother kept a catfish that he caught Wednesday too. Most fish were caught in 10-12 fow. Bobby Garland glitter critter and sunrise worked best for me and my brother was getting them on minnows.
> View attachment 263208
> View attachment 263209


meats , nice goin, they have any eggs?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

slipsinker said:


> meats , nice goin, they have any eggs?


Only 3 of them had eggs.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

meats52 said:


> Only 3 of them had eggs.


thanks for the reply,may be going to bula mon. or tues. with doboy to try for rockbass and cats.


----------

